# Slate tile project 1 done!



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*Slate tile project 1 done! *UPDATED WITH PICTURES!**

It took me a little over 3 hours but I got the whole utility room cleaned out, swept, and multi-color slate put down. Not a big area, but some of the cuts were tricky as smaller rooms can be at times...Probably took only about 5 cases...and my darn wet saw kept binding....anyone know best way to sharpen those China markers? First time using that and not a Sharpie...What is the string on the pencil for? In any case...it looks really good...I am pleased...I used 2 premixed gallons of Mapei thinset mortar and those orange Levy 1/4" raised spacers...first time using those and I like em! Any case...going to let set and then grout in tomorrow with Keracolor (gray) ---


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

PS --- b4 u ask... will post picture and bring my camera to the jobsite tomorrow... :furious:


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

admin,

Can't wait to see the pics. Those spacers make sure make us experts quick!

Cheers

JDFANATIC


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Looking forward to the photos! Is this the only room, or do you have more?
:cheers:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

My main tile project is tomorrow.....7am sharp... doughnuts, coffee, milk, OJ, and ham & bacon biscuits to all participants! yumyum HEHE

I am starting it tomorrow...about 450sq feet. Tile over tile job.
Got UltraFlex MAPEI mix...polymer blend --- really strong adhersion...stronger than thin-set. I have about 70 edge cuts to make on that job...not going to be fun. I will finish it by tomorrow night....or sometime sunrise Saturday... hehe...

Wish I had a friendly mex to cut my tile...that darn wet saw is a PITA...I never remember getting so wet, and covered in dark, dirty tile spray...edro: edro: edro: WHERE ARE YOU?

I will take pics!


----------



## OleGrandWizard (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *My main tile project is tomorrow.....7am sharp... doughnuts, coffee, milk, OJ, and ham & bacon biscuits to all participants! yumyum HEHE
> 
> I am starting it tomorrow...about 450sq feet. Tile over tile job.
> ...


7am you say? I am only about an hour away...How about slapjacks and syrup? yumyum


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Photos. Photos. Photos!

Come on Andy, show us the finished product! 

I may end up having to re-tile a bathroom to make my wife happy.

-=A=-


----------



## luckycharms (Dec 4, 2003)

Be careful when grouting slate. If you don't know already, seal it FIRST, then grout. Slate has a nasty habit because of its naturally rough cut surface, and non-glazed finish to trap grout and make it a very tedious job. If you seal the slate first, the grout will come off much quicker. Also, you can put a nice semi-gloss sheen on it, it will not make it slick but it will look fabulous.
Let me know if you have any questions. How is the adhersion on the tile-over-tile going? Is the flex mortar working OK?

Have fun.
-LC
:worm:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Well, well, well.....That was one of the most difficult DIY projects I have ever done...slate is a PITA to deal with...it is very heavy, uneven, irregular heights, rough surface which is nearly impossible to clean out grout and IMPOSSIBLE to clean completely after grouting....My wrists were so tired from squeezing out sponges and scraping the floor, I literally couldn't move my hands anymore. I will tell you what I learned and I don't know why.....I had a small section (about 50 sq feet) in the hallway to do and I didn't seal it like the rest of the floor...you know the recommended "preseal slate tile routines" and that area went on and cleaned up perfectly with little or no effort.

Same grout, same technique....stupid sealer....stupid slate...
:furious: 

Oh well, any ideas for cleaning more of the hardened grout out in the cracks on the slate and what about the horrible haze on the tiles? Lordy...might have to use my belt sander and/or a dremel tool to clean it up.....anyone use a small like automotive buffer or waxing device on the floor? Would that help? Ideas?


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

If it were outside I would say muriatic acid. Inside . . . you're going to end up looking like Popeye.

Cheers

JDFANATIC


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

You mean grumpy with big arms looking for Olive?

I AM POPEYE.....:furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

AND STILL NO PICTURES????


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Soon with the pics, I promise...trying to finish this house for my parents...tile is OK...dirty, requires alot of haze cleaner and polishing....dont think I would go ever again with raw slate tile.
Just too hard to work with and clean up....might end up nice in the end...the floor is still soooo dirty right now.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Ok, here are some pics of the slate flooring project! 

Before, during and after. (Used AquaMix High Gloss Professional sealer product for finish) - exceptional product. 6 COATS on the floor!!! 

<h2>BEFORE</h2>: Yes that is a damaged Katrina floor. It was a white tile floor.  (flooded with 4' water and sewerage for 1 week) 

<img src=http://www.saintroad.com/CIMG0466.jpg>


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

<h2> DURING! (SEE THE WHITE TILE FLOOR! - POST KATRINA) </H2>

<img height=480 width=600 src=http://www.saintroad.com/CIMG0227.JPG>

<img height=480 width=600 src=http://www.saintroad.com/CIMG0238.JPG>


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

<h2>AFTER: (just finished 6TH coat of gloss today)</h2>

<img src=http://www.saintroad.com/CIMG0325.JPG>

<img src=http://www.saintroad.com/CIMG0328.JPG>


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Wow Andy that looks great!:smiles: 

Really makes the room look good too. Keep those pics coming.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Yeah, far from done... Notice no cabinets or anything much....just a refrigerator and a table (World Market) for microwave, griddle/stovetop machine, coffeemaker etc) --- haha....cabinets should be mid to end of March! 

Thanks for the kind words, Andy!

-A


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Great job, Andy!


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

looks great andy


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

Andy,

Very nice! I'll bet you will forget very soon how much elbow grease went into this project . . . we'll maybe not! :furious:


----------

